# Stream OBS to chrome tab so I can present screen from Google Meet



## RicohLA (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi, I want to ask something that kinda complex.

I have a google meeting that requires an OBS presentation in order to make it look official. And I have been using YouTube Live as my source of screen presentation and ofc, I faced a latency issues. However, I ever saw one time google chrome can open video and files, I want to stream my OBS directly to chrome tabs so I can present screen on Google Meet with OBS.


----------



## koala (Jun 18, 2020)

You can use the virtual webcam for OBS to feed the OBS output directly to Google Meeting: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-virtualcam.949/
If you want to just display the OBS output on your screen, go with a projector: Right-click the OBS preview area->Fullscreen Projector (Preview) or Windowed Projector.


----------



## RicohLA (Jun 18, 2020)

Okay... quick question, does it also stream audio output


koala said:


> You can use the virtual webcam for OBS to feed the OBS output directly to Google Meeting: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-virtualcam.949/
> If you want to just display the OBS output on your screen, go with a projector: Right-click the OBS preview area->Fullscreen Projector (Preview) or Windowed Projector.


----------



## RicohLA (Jun 18, 2020)

Welp. I failed successfully. JK, I did it, audio and video can be seen and heard by participant in GMEET but I got a gigantic problem now.
Video and audio quality and latency is not acceptable when using it as webcam and virtual mic. However, I believe since GMeet share chrome tabs and audio with great quality, I really believe if OBS can stream to browser or use browser as output monitor for both video and audio is possible,, everything will be perfect for ultra low latency screen presentation.  But I'm new here, so.... IDK. The only best worst way to do it is to stream to youtube and present it in chrome tabs with 4 second is the lowest latency I can get.
Still... I wonder if we can stream directly to browser or if its a must to have RTMP server...


----------



## tabungar (Aug 13, 2020)

I have exactly the same problem. I also tried Youtube live. What I did for the mean time is to project the screen to my other monitor and present it to google but the biggest problem is the FPS. It's so laggy. There's no streaming platform that is providing zero latency so we can use Chrome Tab to present.


----------



## open5588 (Jun 25, 2021)

Did someone find a way to send the OBS stream directly to Chorme's tab?


----------



## RicohLA (Jul 11, 2021)

open5588 said:


> Did someone find a way to send the OBS stream directly to Chorme's tab?


Nope. But I found a better way.


----------



## bruceskull (Jul 29, 2021)

RicohLA said:


> Nope. But I found a better way.


Hey, i have the same exact prob here... Could you tell us how ?? Would appreciate it bro, thank you !


----------



## DSITech (Jul 31, 2021)

Same issue here.  Sending the output to a Google tab could work, but, @RicohLA, what did you figure out?  
Thnaks!


----------



## DSITech (Oct 15, 2021)

Bump.  Does anyone know of a simple low latency way to send the OBS output to a Chrome tab?  @RicohLA, what did you figure out?
Thanks!


----------



## RicohLA (Oct 15, 2021)

I used spacedesk and VB cable so I can share it on google meet


----------



## joasegovia9427 (Oct 18, 2021)

RicohLA said:


> I used spacedesk and VB cable so I can share it on google meet


Hi, can you expand your answer.
SpaceDesk is the software from this web (https://www.spacedesk.net/)  ??
VB Cable is this (https://vb-audio.com/Cable/)

With spacedesk, how do you get your transmission out directly to a chrome's tab??

thanks


----------

